# Two More of my Scurvy Crew!



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Just finished the corpsing of my good old drinking pirate prop today. I haven't readjusted the stream out of his bottle yet to make sure, but I'm pretty sure that with his back water-tight from the corpsing, he won't leak as much this year. Also, no one wants to drink alone, so I decided to build him a drinking buddy. I think she might have an eating disorder, though. She's all skin and bones!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Love them!!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Those guys look fantastic! You did a wonderful job on them!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Right out of Disney! Excellent!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your crew is to die for! Nice work!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

They look awesome. Love the expressions.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yohoho that's a mighty fine crew ya got there!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The corpsing is beautifully done, and his drinking mate is quite lovely in her skeletal, skin-and-bones way


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

What an awesome pair!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Those two characters look great, well done!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome!!..Very nice job!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

they look great!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love the look of them.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job. A small point thou, I would stain the twine on the bottle so it looks as old as the label.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Pirates! Did I already say you gotta love pirates? LOL They look great!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

These look great!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice corpsing job. The pirates look great.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Argh, they be mighty nice matey! Lots of character in those two!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow. Killer corpse job. Good work.


----------



## airplnmdls (May 25, 2012)

Is there a specific corpsing technique you followed for these guys? I love how they look and would want to follow it for myself for my first one!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

airplnmdls said:


> Is there a specific corpsing technique you followed for these guys? I love how they look and would want to follow it for myself for my first one!


For the corpses' bodies I used Stiltbeast's plastic drop-cloth and heatgun method. While it works out great for bodies, I like to have a little more control over the facial features, so I just went with old-school cotton balls and liquid latex for that.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love your corpsing work on them, they look great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

What a great pair!


----------

